# COM port not working



## bushlady (Jan 22, 2007)

I am using my COM port to load a program into a Free-to-Air-Receiver. Non of my Com ports are working. I usually am using COM 1. This computer only has one COM port.

I had downloaded something before that could have disabled the COM port. But I had in the mean time already gotten rid of that feature.

My COM port had been working fine before. 

Could someone please tell me what I can do now.


----------



## bushlady (Jan 22, 2007)

Just wanted to include what I had downloaded before this happened.

I had downloaded Threatfire from PC Tools.

Could program have done something that I can't access the COM port?

I tried the following Control Panel > System > Hardware > 
Device Manager > Ports > Communications(doubleclick) 
THEN I MADE SURE IT IS ENABLED > clicked OK.

It still doesn't work.

Is there something else I can do?


----------

